# New Website!



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*I wanted to let you Hobbytalk members know that Jack Brunner of Fuzznoggin Creations and The Kit factory have started a new website venture that will feature both of our work, and an exciting new product page that is under construction. The site, Strange Stuff Studios , is still under construction, but it is operational! We invite you to visit our new creation, and bear with us as we pretty it up over the next few weeks. If you have any questions, or a product you think would be a wanted addition to our product page, please contact Jack or I for further details!* :wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Website Getting Pretty!*

*A lot of work accomplished on the new "Strange Stuff" Website this week, please visit and see the new posts and features, thanks!*

Link is Strange Stuff Studios


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lookin' good! Great stuff on display there. :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks! Still working on getting the Product Page up and running! Dammed HTML!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looks terriffic simon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Stuff Simon! I have seen your work on uncle Odie's Site(I am on there also under "Friends Of the Internet")!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*Thanks guys! I've seen your work beatlepaul, nice stuff! This is a combination of my work, and Jack Brunner, from Fuzznoggin Creations, on display. We are working hard on getting some very unique after-market kits we use on our builds, and some cool props too. The Product Page will take a while to sort out, but I promise it will contain some very choice material.*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon, you know how much I enjoy seeing your work. Really like the new site. Is your other site still going to be around?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Yes, this is going to be a compilation of Jack's work and mine, plus a store. Our original sites will remain as well. This is new site is more oriented towards selling some of the great after-market kits we have used on our builds, as well as some very cool props from other artists we know. A slightly different kind of website, as our original sites are more geared towards our own personal efforts in the building realm.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

I couldn't have phrased that any better. :thumbsup: Nice job on that Flying Sub by the way!!

[edited for grammatical accuracy]


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Yup*

*It was a mouthful....thanks!*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*New Stuff!*

*Well our product page at the new website is starting to take shape! Gil, from "Just an Illusion" is our first vendor to a growing list that will post very soon. We are selling primarily the after-market part kits that we actually use in our build-ups. Since we have used these and can vouch for their superior quality, all buyers should be happy with their purchases! Check it out!* :wave:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

*Strang Stuff Studios on a new server*

Just an update that Strange Stuff Studios has moved to another server to allow more bandwidth. The URL is: www.strangestuffstudios.com

Jack


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Strange Update!*

*The new website www.strangestuffstudios.com  is updated and functional. We invite visitors to check out our labors of the last few weeks and our product page, there's some very unique items now posted there! In the one-of-a-kind section, a prototype Voyager, a Marco TOS Tricorder, and a "Blade Runner" Bulldog pistol stunt prop recreation! We also have a few of the many after-market upgrade kits we actually use on our build-ups. Some are not yet in stock, but it's not long before they arrive. There are many pictures of our build-ups also posted, and it should be an interesting visit to any modeler!*

:wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Golly, Gee-whiz....*

*The long awaited "Lunar Terrain" Diorama Bases I've been trying to get produced for over a year now, are finally ready to be made in quantity! I went through a lot of hoops and hurdles as some of you may know. The Prototype pictures are still showing it in "the rough", but it will give you the idea. At 15 inches by 15 inches, the possibilities are endless and will work on a heck of a lot of kits. It can be sanded, drilled, painted to suit any decor required, and has a hollow section underneath to allow lighting or sound, whatever you desire! Add a little foilage and shrubbery, ( ..."a shrubbery you say?") you've got a fantastic display for the Spindrift. Paint it white and texture it like snow, you have got the Planet Hoth, and yes, I will do one like this to show those AT-AT's in the ultra cool scene from "Empire...." Pics should be posted sometime today, and a big Thank You to AW Studios for finally getting it done right! Pics can be seen on the product page of SSS Studios in the next 4-6 hours, and we are looking forward to comments on this new release. Link to SSS site www.strangestuffstudios.com . Maybe you can say a little something in Hobby News, Hank, it would be greatly appreciated. Also some new pics of the Voyager Project posted at the kit factory site www.thekitfactory.com , just some early stuff. I will be going to yet another surgery on that left leg I shattered years ago. 3 of them within 2 years so far, hope they get it right this time. I'll be away from the workbench for a little while, but as soon as I can hop again, back to work I go! Take care all...* :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*24 inch Jupiter 2 !*

*Little update on Strange Stuff Studios Product line-up! The best 24 inch Jupiter 2 kit, with lighting, is now available on the new site! This is the most recent item, and by far, the best version of this kit we have ever seen! Stock is on it's way, and I am planning to build one myself to show it off on the Kit Factory Gallery Page. This kit is light-years ahead of the usual versions found on the net. High quality casting and well detailed parts make it a fantastic kit that will yield prop quality results! Check it out!* :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

will you be selling these simon ?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Yes! Taking pre-orders now! Kits can be delivered within a week or two!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks simon


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*

*Get ' em while their hot! Limited quantities and still warm out of the molds.....mmmmmm....toasty! These are freakin' awesome! I'm building one to offer it as a potential build-up on the Kit Factory site, but I'm keeping that one ! Muhahahaha.....mine...all...mine....For the fan who has always wanted a bigger bang than the 12 inch can offer, this is it! * :thumbsup: 




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

simon, have you built the lunar models 24 inch J2 ? I have, and when you start on yours, let me know how much better the fit is with all the componets. The L.M. was a nightmare to line things up, and the resin pieces ?, junk !


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> simon, have you built the lunar models 24 inch J2 ? I have, and when you start on yours, let me know how much better the fit is with all the componets. The L.M. was a nightmare to line things up, and the resin pieces ?, junk !


 the sci fi met. j2 has got to be better than the L.M. one hulls didn't mate up and the resin pieces were junk.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> the sci fi met. j2 has got to be better than the L.M. one hulls didn't mate up and the resin pieces were junk.


 From what we've seen, this kit is way better and the parts fit very well. I've built most LM kits, I refuse to build anymore of those terrible pieces of junk. That is simply my opinion, but many agree....


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Look guys, we are getting nothing but the very best for this site, no junk allowed! We have even more far out products posting in the next few days. We are striving to obtain the very best kits, props, and after-market kits available anywhere, just wait and see!


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Simon,
Glad to see you are back on the boards,how did the surgery go? I hope it went ok? Can't wait to see more of your fine modeling work.Be well. :wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks saiyagohan, it went well, and the Doc says it, looking good so far. I'm already planning work to the new Voyager project, and will be back in the shop in a few weeks. Take care!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Voyager*

*Here's an early production shot of the CCFL array that I will be using in the Voyager. Theres a lot of specialized LEDS, not yet resisted, also being used in it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

smercs....

WHY HAVEN'T THEY FIXED THESE THING'S???? I've read several complaints about the windows.. The pattern behind the chairs IS WRONG TOO, and it's easy to see IF YOU STUDY THE ACTUAL SPFX CLIPS. I'm SURE I KNOW MORE about the Jupiter 2 SPFX model than the average bear, and IF you claim to actually HAVE an accurate model, then you should be able to compare it to the SPFX models and see no difference. 

FOR INSTANCE...
did you know the REAL model has a rounded edge between upper and lower hulls?
did you know that the REAL SPFX model had SIX lights rotating in the fusion core?
did you know that the REAL JUPITER 2 SPFX model didn't have the door on it?

Yes, I know. SFM wasn't making an accurate SPFX model, but yet another cross between the set details and SPFX model hull shape.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Ok*

*We simply stated that is a far better kit than any other available. We added it to our product page, but if it isn't good enough for some, they don't have to buy it. If there are problems with the Windows, or other things, my buil-up will show these problems resolved. But until I build my own version and fix the details that might be inaccurate, then I'm sure I may find your right about these inaccuracies. I plan on helping develop an upgraded version, and your input could be useful. I never claimed to know more about the J2 than anyone, I learn about new details all the time. I do think that this kit is going in the right direction compared to what has been available for many years. PM me a list of things you'd like to see in an upgraded version, I'm actually quite interested in that! Thanks for the reply!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With all models out there, and coming, some one will find problems with it. I have never seen a 100% accurate model yet, and their never will be. It's mostly is a matter of perception. 

I look at a model of TOS 1701, and say it looks like the series, and then someone will point out the errors. I used to study all sources of info, to try to make THE model. I gave up the quest. I would never be happy, and never build it.

Now I just get it as close as I can. If I am happy, then to hell with everyone's bad views. I model for me, not the crowd. Now I understand if you do it for a client, then they get what they want. But if other don't like it, then they can never be happy, anyway.

I have seen many great looking models, from Simon's work to all the other on the net. I judge a model by appearence, not being accurate. When some one say a model is off by 1mm, then they are worst than picky. Building it as close to what you see on the screen, is good enough.

I hope I made sense. Now back to our subject.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I just HOPE this time someone takes LOTS of pictures of the parts BEFORE starting the project. I'll re-draw up my simpleton spinning core and bubble stuff for anyone who wants to do the mechanical version of the Jupiter 2 lighting. You remember from those other lengthy threads - 6 spinning bulbs, Model RR motor & gearbox, and that spinning "V" lit from below with more lights.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*

*I'd love to have the information to help me get it right Y3a, please PM, or e-mail that to me when you have time, your help would be highly appreciated as you seem to be extremely well versed on this subject. Or simply post it for everyone to benefit from this information for their builds. I would be more than happy to credit you with helping on the refinement of my version, posted on the Kit Factory website, during that project. Thanks for your input!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'l send you the stuff, and since YOU would be doing the work to manufacture the extras YOU GET THE CREDIT. Just......fix that incorrect rear pattern thing in back of the chairs (which also weren't on the SPFX model BTW, but are a nice addition.

Heres my insides with the 9V battery clips and messy wiring, and LED's to light under the spinning "V".


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Ok!*

*You got it, no problem, thanks for sharing the picture with us! I have plans to make the interior more detailed, so fixing that glitch will be included.*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Also.....

The luxurious SPFX interior shot of the REAL cockpit.










Excellent study of the landing gear position with gear leg processed from photo of real SPFX models leg and J2 profile by ToyRoy..










From the Derelict 2 shot of the background scrim, and figures...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I always wondered why, they used the odd looking background in the above two B&W photos. It would have looked better, with some kind of panoramic scene from the set.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks Y3a and to ToyRoy also!! We shall return the favor :thumbsup: . Where did you find the B&W photos?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

"Borrowed" from videotapes of the episode.... OOOOPS!

Notice how the figures are standings close to the front windows too.

The pattern is done with circles, not the pointed variants, which seem to be a capture problem from video. 

Another thing... The 2 foot jobs really beg for internal support stuff for suspending the model from wire without warping or damaging the hull.
I just recently finished that stuff in my looner models one. The 4 footer will be a l'il harder, but I think I'll do it like the original Hero was done by putting the wire mounting brackets on the gear well walls that attach to the top part of the hull.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ya know Fokker..... I live in Sterling, so I might JUST wanna take a drive n SEE your SFM Jupiter 2.. Of course, to make it worthwhile, I could bring MY Looner Models 2 footer so you an see the mechanics work.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Ya know Fokker..... I live in Sterling, so I might JUST wanna take a drive n SEE your SFM Jupiter 2.. Of course, to make it worthwhile, I could bring MY Looner Models 2 footer so you an see the mechanics work.


 Thanks for all the fabulous information, I am in you debt on this one! I prefer model talk over business talk anytime! With this data, and a few bits I have on file, we should really get the definitive version on the market within a reasonable amount of time. And, the first kit is being shipped to me Y3a, I'm the resident J2 builder, not that Jack couldn't build a great one himself. Fokker has some dammed fine work on his table at all times. But he mostly does our Trek stuff, his favorite! It would still be worth the trip.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is my homemade derilect interior scrimm on my Lunar Models 24 inch Jupiter 2 these i hand drew by tracing the shapes of a triangle and half circle. The other picture is of a homemade flight computer i was working on and still need to finish.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> here is my homemade derilect interior scrimm on my Lunar Models 24 inch Jupiter 2 these i hand drew by tracing the shapes of a triangle and half circle.


Your scrim looks pretty close to me, Bert. 

I notice on the SFM 2' J2 kit page, that the unmounted scrim is shown in the pic entitled "Laser Cut Derelict Interior". It looks much better there, so I don't understand why it looks the way it does, in the build-up pictures.



model maker said:


> The other picture is of a homemade flight computer i was working on and still need to finish.


Neat! How big is this?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

full size, just need to put a box around it.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> And, the first kit is being shipped to me Y3a, I'm the resident J2 builder, not that Jack couldn't build a great one himself.


 Yep, I get the second one


> Fokker has some dammed fine work on his table at all times. But he mostly does our Trek stuff, his favorite!


 I'm about to start mods on Frisbees for the kids 


> It would still be worth the trip.


 Sterling isn't that far away.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

does anyone know if this place is still in business ?
http://www.customreplicas.com/accurate.htm


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is another link to them showing 24 inch and an 18 inch jupiter 2
http://www.customreplicas.com/Major


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> here is another link to them showing 24 inch and an 18 inch jupiter 2
> http://www.customreplicas.com/Major


 hmm, that link didn't work. if you go to the first link i posted, then hit the arrow pointing right, it will scroll through about 4 pages to the jupiter 2


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> I'm about to start mods on Frisbees for the kids


I'm always in and around the toy department(for Hot Wheels, mainly), but I can't remember the last time I saw a Frisbee. Do they still make those?

I think a J2-shaped Frisbee would be cool. Did they ever make silver Frisbees?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> here...showing 24 inch and an 18 inch jupiter 2


I definitely prefer the fiberglass hulls, to thermoplastic. Has anyone tried carbon fiber, or Kevlar, in hull builds?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> Notice how the figures are standings close to the front windows too.


Yeah, the one is right against the glass. I wonder if they removed the flight console, or used a partial figure? 



Y3a said:


> Another thing... The 2 foot jobs really beg for internal support stuff for suspending the model from wire without warping or damaging the hull.
> I just recently finished that stuff in my looner models one. The 4 footer will be a l'il harder, but I think I'll do it like the original Hero was done by putting the wire mounting brackets on the gear well walls that attach to the top part of the hull.


Um, which of the gear well walls attached to the TOP part of the hull? Sorry, it has been awhile.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

toyroy said:


> Um, which of the gear well walls attached to the TOP part of the hull? Sorry, it has been awhile.


In the Hero SPFX model, the right side Gear well is also attached to the upper hull. I guess this was for the addrd torque it would provide with whatever mechanics they used to raise & lower the legs. Unfortunately, I will have to post that screen-grab later since it's not on my 'work machine'. You can see the left side gear well wall in the screen grab of the cockpit from the hero, a few posts above.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> In the Hero SPFX model, the right side Gear well is also attached to the upper hull. I guess this was for the addrd torque it would provide with whatever mechanics they used to raise & lower the legs.


Again, this issue of overhead suspended, in-flight display brings up the lack of footpad doors on the SFM 2 footer. I gather it is the same for the Lunar version, with its add-on landing gear. 

One fix which comes to mind, is snap-on doors. Perhaps, something that could be removed with a strong magnet. Since neither model has actual functional gear, but merely deployable gear legs, that should be suitable.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


>


BTW, who IS this guy? Is he Abbott, or Lydecker? What would this guy's job title be?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2 Hatch*

*If I do anything with the Door/Hatch, it's going to slide to the inside, like the PL Spindrift's clever little door assembly, push in and slide, a simple track system could be devised. With the interior room in this thing, it is very possible. I could go servo/motorized, but that would be insane!!!....wouldn't it? Mmmmm.......*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

not at all, it would move along a track like it would manually, but a little motor would be very nice.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

toyroy said:


> BTW, who IS this guy? Is he Abbott, or Lydecker? What would this guy's job title be?


He would be a stage hand. he was there to steady the model and keep out of teh way. Note that he's standing on a towel or something so he won't scar the set. You can find pictures of L.B. Abbott, and the Lydeckers on teh Intarweb...

I always felt sorry for the guy in the Spindrift photos, struggling with that model. The stagehands that dealt with the Seaview and Flying sub models were wearing aqualung!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> He would be a stage hand. he was there to steady the model and keep out of teh way.


Thanks, for that info. I have seen a little film footage of this shoot, and it appears he was also operating the model's landing gear controls.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I you don't have it, you need to get the DVD "Lost in Space Forever". Lots of FX model shots. 
While the J2 is being discussed, are their any figures of the family out, that will fit in the PL J2?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *If I do anything with the Door/Hatch, it's going to slide to the inside, like the PL Spindrift's clever little door assembly, push in and slide, a simple track system could be devised. With the interior room in this thing, it is very possible. I could go servo/motorized, but that would be insane!!!....wouldn't it? Mmmmm.......*


Sounds good. And you can use the button on the hull, by the hatch, to open and close it. Just like the full-size set. You could even have the authentic sound, recorded on a chip.

One thing: the hatch simply slides. It doesn't move in and out, unlike the landing pad doors.

I've got other ideas, but they're silly! :hat:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> While the J2 is being discussed, are their any figures of the family out, that will fit in the PL J2?


We were just discussing that, over on the "Polar Lights J-2 and Crew ends Wed Night" thread.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I you don't have it, you need to get the DVD "Lost in Space Forever". Lots of FX model shots.


Thanks, I know you're right. I've heard of it before.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Sounds good. And you can use the button on the hull, by the hatch, to open and close it. Just like the full-size set. You could even have the authentic sound, recorded on a chip.
> 
> One thing: the hatch simply slides. It doesn't move in and out, unlike the landing pad doors.
> 
> I've got other ideas, but they're silly! :hat:



*I am aware the Hatch just slid to the side, but on a thick walled model, to have the door flush with the Hull while closed, you would have to push it in (spring loaded tension) slightly, to position it back towards the slide track. I was thinking along the motion of the engineering method of doing it. Think about it.*


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *I am aware the Hatch just slid to the side, but on a thick walled model, to have the door flush with the Hull while closed, you would have to push it in (spring loaded tension) slightly, to position it back towards the slide track. I was thinking along the motion of the engineering method of doing it. Think about it.*


I have thought about it. I know a couple solutions. But, you could use the reefer-style door track you mentioned.

Actually, the hatch isn't exactly flush. On the full-size interior-exterior set, the hatch is set back the plywood-thin thickness of the hull.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Mmmmmm....*



toyroy said:


> I have thought about it. I know a couple solutions. But, you could use the reefer-style door track you mentioned.
> 
> Actually, the hatch isn't exactly flush. On the full-size interior-exterior set, the hatch is set back the plywood-thin thickness of the hull.



*You know, I whipped out the ol' LIS DVD set and your right... slight recess! That would make it a lot easier to mechanize!*

*Fascinating, the senility has already set in......*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> *You know, I whipped out the ol' LIS DVD set and your right... slight recess! That would make it a lot easier to mechanize!*
> 
> *Fascinating, the senility has already set in......*


 wait a minute, i have to scroll up to remember what it was we are talking about lol


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't bother!! The SPFX model doesn't EVEN HAVE A DOOR!! LOL

Senility is transparent to the user...


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Don't bother!! The SPFX model doesn't EVEN HAVE A DOOR!! LOL
> 
> Senility is transparent to the user...


 What were talking about.......


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Nobody answer the question. 1st Pluto, now senility, what next?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...The SPFX model doesn't EVEN HAVE A DOOR!!...


Problem solved. In SPFX scale, once they crash-landed, the Robinsons never left the ship. Except, through the chariot garage door. 

That gives me another idea: a Jupiter 2 piggy-bank. Hey...how about a COMBINATION Frisbee-piggy bank? 

But, if you're gonna put the hatch in, don't forget the little slide-out platform. That's so they have something to stand on, in the weightlessness of space. (???) 

In fact, you could put a Penny on the platform, the hatch would open, and a hand would come out and snatch her......ummmm, it.

Yes, I do get paid, every time you click on this post.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Pluto....the Disney dog? How'd he get in there....where's my hearing aide....

:tongue:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> ....where's my hearing aide....
> 
> :tongue:


Ah jeez, what's Congress doing about Pluto, now?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Pluto, what are you?*



toyroy said:


> Ah jeez, what's Congress doing about Pluto, now?



That is a strange thing, this Pluto story, all my life, 9 planets, now with the twist of the pen, and the history books, we are all in an 8 planet system, kind of strange to wrap your mind around that. Senility and all......


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> That is a strange thing, this Pluto story, all my life, 9 planets, now with the twist of the pen, and the history books, we are in an 8 planet system, kind of strange to wrap your mind around that. Senility and all......


 what are they going to call plutos moon ? i feel that if a moon is orbiting something the something must be a planet right ?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> what are they going to call plutos moon ? i feel that if a moon is orbiting something the something must be a planet right ?


 Well if they knock Pluto down to a "Planetoid", those might just be satellite objects, or circling asteroids...something like that I would guess. Brings up all sorts of questions, doesn't it?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Well if they knock Pluto down to a "Planetoid", those might just be satellite objects, or circling asteroids...something like that I would guess. Brings up all sorts of questions, doesn't it?


Questions, such as?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why do we listen to a bunch of fools? Do you take the school models of the solar system, a throw away pluto?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Questions, such as?


 Well Lloyd just asked two good ones.....


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Well Lloyd just asked two good ones.....





Lloyd Collins said:


> Why do we listen to a bunch of fools?


"How the hell do I know why there were Nazis? I don't know how the can opener works"

-Woody Allen, "Hannah and Her Sisters" 


Lloyd Collins said:


> Do you take the school models of the solar system, a throw away pluto?


Throwing away Pluto would be like throwing away a big rock. A big rock, which is far away. No, I haven't done that, lately.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

What were we talking about......something about a cartoon dog....mumble......


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> What were we talking about(?)...


Opening hatches. With my first cardstock model, which has straight, thin sides, it would be pretty easy. I'm thinking it should be similar, with a model that has a vacuformed hull. Even if the hull were so constructed, only in the area of the hatch.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

on my lunar models 16.5 inch J2, i removed the outerhatch and then scratch built an inner hatch and i saw that there would be a way to make a track for the hatch to slide on, i just never did it.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Since the FLAT SIDED Set version had a sliding door, make a model of THAT! The curved sided SPFX model DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A DOOR, which is my point.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> The curved sided SPFX model DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A DOOR, which is my point.


Was this added to the Azarian hero during restoration, and, if so, why?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

It had a door, it didn't have a door, did it have an escape slide.....? Different props, obviously, were used for different times during the filming. Would I like to have a door in mine? Sure, why not? But while we're plucking feathers from the goose, what about the storge area for the Chariot and the Pod? The studio model couldn't have been in scale to store such additional amenities now, could it? So does that mean I would need to modify the height of the ship in order to store such? What about Fusion Core lighting? Is there data to supply Mcd rating of the Fusion Core lighting on the prop? Who knows! In any case everyone's model isn't close to being spec'd out to be "canon". Maybe Chariot and Pod storge issue will keep everyone scratching their head and forget about the door for once. 

There are 2 distinct differences in the wording within the modeling world (or any other world for that matter): Accuracy & Precision. And both have differences in their respective definitions. The J2 model is an accurte representation, but nowhere near a precise one.

Just my 2 cents, but this is getting rather comical.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Really dude, in all the nitpicking, nobody even brought up the fact that Allen had a penchant for often changing and adding details to all sorts of aspects to props in all of his shows. Whether they would make sense in a dimensional/physics sort of way didn't matter. Like Dr. Who's Tardis, Chariot, Pod, Second Floor, none of it conformed to the exterior dimensions limitations in storage, in a scientific "cubic foot" kind of way. It is known that he would often walk on the set, look around, and say "More winky blinkies!"


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> ...did (the Jupiter 2) have an escape slide?...


Yeah, if you count the trash chute Smith dumped the guard down.



fokkerpilot said:


> ...what about the storge area for the Chariot and the Pod? The studio model couldn't have been in scale to store such additional amenities now, could it?


Actually, yes. The Pod bay was featured on both the set, and the prop. The Chariot was stored in parts.



fokkerpilot said:


> What about Fusion Core lighting? Is there data to supply Mcd rating of the Fusion Core lighting on the prop? Who knows!


There probably IS enough info, if you care to know.



fokkerpilot said:


> In any case everyone's model isn't close to being spec'd out to be "canon". Maybe Chariot and Pod storge issue will keep everyone scratching their head and forget about the door for once.


Simon asked about the hatch. It is a good question.



fokkerpilot said:


> There are 2 distinct differences in the wording within the modeling world (or any other world for that matter): Accuracy & Precision. And both have differences in their respective definitions. The J2 model is an accurte representation, but nowhere near a precise one.


"Your facts are uncoordinated"

-Nomad, from "Star Trek" episode "The Changeling"


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Originally Posted by *fokkerpilot*
_What about Fusion Core lighting? Is there data to supply Mcd rating of the Fusion Core lighting on the prop? Who knows!_




> Posted by ToyRoy: There probably IS enough info, if you care to know.


.

Actually, I do care to know. Bestow upon me, your source for the MCD rating on the _actual_ Fusion Core lighting. 



> "Your facts are uncoordinated"
> 
> -Nomad, from "Star Trek" episode "The Changeling"


You slay me with your humor :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't found a J2 model, that I didn't like. Everyone does what they see, as to what they like. On my model,if I ever build it, will not have the lower deck, will be lit, and the top half will not be removeable. 
I am inspired by Bert's J2 above, for an idea for mine. I have seen some of Simon's work, I like to be in mine. That is what makes being around great modelers, you get ideas for your work.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

toyroy said:


> Was this added to the Azarian hero during restoration, and, if so, why?


Must have been. funny that my cast has the door outline, but no attachment points for the life-lines or door buttons.

WHY? another attempt to match the SPFX model to the set. (BAD MOVE #1)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

fokkerpilot said:


> It had a door, it didn't have a door, did it have an escape slide.....? Different props, obviously, were used for different times during the filming. Would I like to have a door in mine? Sure, why not? But while we're plucking feathers from the goose, what about the storge area for the Chariot and the Pod? The studio model couldn't have been in scale to store such additional amenities now, could it? So does that mean I would need to modify the height of the ship in order to store such? What about Fusion Core lighting? Is there data to supply Mcd rating of the Fusion Core lighting on the prop? Who knows! In any case everyone's model isn't close to being spec'd out to be "canon". Maybe Chariot and Pod storge issue will keep everyone scratching their head and forget about the door for once.
> 
> There are 2 distinct differences in the wording within the modeling world (or any other world for that matter): Accuracy & Precision. And both have differences in their respective definitions. The J2 model is an accurte representation, but nowhere near a precise one.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but this is getting rather comical.


Um...NO WRONG! TWO models were used for the filming, and a 'possible' third Pyro model(No gear etc) ONE was the hero which had all the working gear, lights etc, the second was mounted and locked off for the Pod dropping clips. A 3rd smaller Gemini 12 variant was for the far off shots. NONE HAD THE DOOR ON THEM.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Especially since this stuff was coveresd in 2003-2004 ad nausium, and everything you wanted to know about the J2 SPFX model and the replicas otherwise was discussed until we almost died of minutia!

FIRST!
Are you wanting to model the SPFX Hero, the Set, or some imaginary thing in between?
the PL J2 is the in Between(along with the Lunar Models kits). The BIG 4 footers are mostly cast from the restored hull from the Hero. Toyroy might be able to make a big set version with his paper job (As yet unfinished). 

pretty much NOBODY HAS THE GEAR RIGHT. Pads are too tall, or too many holes in the side of the legs show etc.

The fusion core was mostly a mechanical system on the Hero. SIX (6) lights spun inside and fewer were visable when the bulbs had burned out. A chaser system was used on the pod dropper and later it was used as the primary core when the mechanical one quit working (about the same time the gear did) The smallest J2/Gemini 12 had a different core entirely. 

The J2's and gemini 12's NEVER HAD DOORS ON THEM DURING LIS. NEVER.

You can find all this out by getting year 1 LIS DVD's and stripping the video from The Derelict off and importing it into a video editor. I use Final Cut Express. Now watch it as it turns around and leaves the Derelict. NO DOOR. Also, count how many lights you see in the fusion core. you'll count SIX. Go to the year 2 and 3 and watch the core. if you can see the lights moving slowly, it's SIX or LESS. Check out the explosions. Usually less than six. Go to LIS Forever. See the SPFX clip as Will changes headings and you get a quick shot of the J2? NO DOOR. My2 foot LM J2's bubble looks JUST like the REAL SPFX model because I spent a few days looking at all the clips forward and backwards. I watched the gear retract a lot too. I sped the SPFX clips back up to normal speed using info provided in the Clapper shown before the shot too place.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a,
Just another bit of evidence, supporting the lack of hatch detail on the hero: check out "Blast off into Space", the first episode of the second season. After launch, and the planet explosion, John tells Don they're losing atmospheric pressure. There is a close-up of that area of the hull where the hatch would be. Like you say, NO hatch detail, whatsoever.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Toy...

I KNOW what I'm talking about. Here are MY two bigger Jupiter 2 models. The 2 foot Lunar Models job and the 4 foot Cast from the Hero.









Those flaws were also discussed back in 2003-4. It's a shame that the landing gear I did for the Looner kit won't fit perfect into the SFM kit or I would have one. It came too late, and they were never on time. Now that I have a 4 foot hull, I'll be working on it when I can.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

toyroy said:


> (We were talking about opening hatches.) I'm thinking it should be (pretty easy), with a model that has a vacuformed hull. Even if the hull were so constructed, only in the area of the hatch.


What I was trying to say, is that with a thicker-hulled model, such as a fiberglass, or injection-molded one, one could cut out the hull immediatly to the right of the hatch, and replace it with a thinner vacuformed plastic sheet, or hammered metal plate. A piece of the same shape could be used for the hatch. This would give the proper very slight recess for the hatch, and allow it to slide authentically.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

toyroy said:


> What I was trying to say, is that with a thicker-hulled model, such as a fiberglass, or injection-molded one, one could cut out the hull immediatly to the right of the hatch, and replace it with a thinner vacuformed plastic sheet, or hammered metal plate. A piece of the same shape could be used for the hatch. This would give the proper very slight recess for the hatch, and allow it to slide authentically.


Hammered Metal Plate???? LOL Show us on your flat(uncurved) paper model...I say it's TOO MUCH WORK for the detail. Fagitabadit!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Simon & ToyRoy: you're both receiving an Official Warning from me for not playing well with others and not obeying the rules and warnings of the moderators. I've got no beef w/either of your personally, but you're breaking the rules and dragging the forum down w/this bickering - and that's on both sides.
> 
> I'm also locking this thread. You guys need to remember the two main things about these forums:
> 
> ...



Jeffrey told me if I wanted to reopen this thread I could. I removed about 2 1/2 pages of post, to clean it up. I though this thread was interesting enough to keep.

But if anymore rude talk starts, I will delete this thread. Remember, if you have a problem with some one, PM/e-mail them, keep it off the forum.


Lloyd


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now open!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Yeah Man!*

Cool Lloyd! I'm happy the thread has re-opened and will try to behave. After 2 weeks in bed, recovering from this surgery, I've pretty much turned into a grouchy old fart, but It's not an excuse for me to go off on anyone, regardless how annoying they are. Let's stick to modeling, that's what the forum is about, and the theme of the thread, not going off on unrelated tangents that have little to do with the subject at hand. A big " Thank You!"
to Jeff (Griff) for taking the time to calm me down and setting me back on the right path, you "Da Man" as they say. We have some stunning high quality pics of the new Bases coming out soon, but here's a few decent ones for those who have not yet seen the site.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

What?? No purple or green metallic rocks??? LOL 

Does the model sit in a hole, or with gear down...Couldn't see from that angle...


I wish SOMEBODY would do a model of the smaller Jupiter 2 SPFX model (used for all the far off shots) No gear, big Fusion Core, single blinking light in bubble, and what looks to be a single light source with a lot of mirrors spinning around in the core. It also didn't have a detailed cockpit, and it may have been slightly opaque windows too.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's really kewel! 

From your site: 


> *THE ULTIMATE DIORAMA PRESENTATION BASE IS NOW A REALITY! 17 X 16 INCHES, SOLID RESIN, AND CAN BE
> DRILLED, SANDED, PAINTED IN ANY SCHEME YOUR IMAGINATION CONJURES UP! THESE BASES ARE AVAILABLE
> THROUGH STRANGE STUFF STUDIOS ULTIMATE PRODUCTS PAGE! DO VISIT THIS WEBSITE FOR MORE DETAILS!*



It's very nicely sized for a number of models other than the J2! I bet the R-M _U.S.S. Voyager_ w/landing gear wouldn 't look too bad there, as well as the ERTL Klingon BoP. Or a crash site for any variety of space craft. 

And, of course, the J2 looks sweet, as well.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Wow!*

Oddly enough Griff, those models are *exactly* what the upgraded pics will show! This is a HUGE Base and will accomodate a wide variety of models, or multiple smaller ones. We are also working on a smaller "Figure/Bust" version, and one that is illuminated. Imagine a Superman Figure on a "Crystal Cave" Base with those hexagonal Crystals projecting in the rear, glowing in the color of your choice? Pretty nifty concept by one of our AW guys. 

Y3a, the model's first version had a deep crater, but it was flawed as the guy I commissioned never bothered to get the J2 Landing Gear lined up, jeez. The J2 can sit on it's Fusion Core, or with legs down, plenty of room for either!

This is the revamped/improved version, and instead of the Crater, a wide flat plateau that acts as the "presentation area" for many kits. At 17 by 16 by 9.5, even my beloved Nostromo fits on it! Colors and detailing are also available from description or actual pictures you can provide. There is a concave area under the Plateau that allows installation of various components like lighting or sound.

I like to really detail my J2's, not always limited by the props limitations, like a lot of artistic liberty within some accuracy constraints. Just the way I see it, all have a different perspective on what it should look like. That's the fun of it, seeing everybodies idea of what "it" is!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't comment on the colors, because my monitor is going, and the colors are way off. I really like the base. It would look good with a ship landed, and the crew making camp. The uses are enless. A really fine product!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

those bases would be perfect for the chariot as well.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Mark, say, how is that 4 footer of yours coming along ? have you decided where you are going to display it ? To me, that 4 footer is the ultimate jupiter 2 have you decided wether to have gear up or down ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Bert, I'm gonna do a launch tower for the 4 foot jpb. And it will have WORKING landing gear!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Bert, I'm gonna do a launch tower for the 4 foot jpb. And it will have WORKING landing gear!


 Awesome Dude, now your talking my language!!!!!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2 Launch Pad*

Here's a great picture from Uncle Odies many excellent reference pictures of LIS! As you can see, there's no door/hatch in this shot!!!! My God, you were right, I'm speechless, ....for once....  

This is a pretty good scale reference shot as the man in the shot is around 6 feet tall. You probably already have it, but I thought I'd help out as I'd love to see this done by a builder of your caliber!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Now that will be IMPRESSIVE !! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

simon, do you know who that guy is in the picture ? It is Guy williams jr.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The particular SPFX model is the "Pod Dropper" version too.

Azarian had the Pyro/Gear Hero restored, which is what the 4 footer molds are from.

...Of Note:

that sure is one steep angle for those stairs!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> simon, do you know who that guy is in the picture ? It is Guy williams jr.


 Not sure, but I do think it's the head propmaster from the show, Y3a probably knows....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think it's Guy Williams Jr. I met him in 1998 in Crystal City at a CON. Along with June (nutcase) Lockhart, Al (the Fly) David Hedison, and Mark Goddard. Also met Tiny Ron, and Deana Lund as well as some others like Frank Gorshen who was really funny and cool. Picked up a pretty cool Shadow Battle Crab, and a Nautilus and the Earth vs Flying Saucers ship!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> I think it's Guy Williams Jr. I met him in 1998 in Crystal City at a CON. Along with June (nutcase) Lockhart, Al (the Fly) David Hedison, and Mark Goddard. Also met Tiny Ron, and Deana Lund as well as some others like Frank Gorshen who was really funny and cool. Picked up a pretty cool Shadow Battle Crab, and a Nautilus and the Earth vs Flying Saucers ship!


 I loved those Babylon 5 nasties! Post a pic of it, I'd like to see that! The "Shadow Wars" episodes were really well written and ,to me, the best part of the entire series!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And since we're talking Diorama's and somewhat OT w/the B5 Shadowcrabs....

Did y'all see that one diorama someone made a couple years ago for - I think? - WonderFest? It was a Shadowcrab over Alpha Base from "Space:1999" firing down on the base. Pretty kewel lil' dio! If I can find a link to pics I'll post it here later.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> And since we're talking Diorama's and somewhat OT w/the B5 Shadowcrabs....
> 
> Did y'all see that one diorama someone made a couple years ago for - I think? - WonderFest? It was a Shadowcrab over Alpha Base from "Space:1999" firing down on the base. Pretty kewel lil' dio! If I can find a link to pics I'll post it here later.


 Sounds cool and a bit surreal, post 'em Griff!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

A couple of years ago, I almost bought one of the BIG Minbari Warships (Blue Angelfish) in vacuuform and cast and photoetched metal parts. It was 2 1/2 feet tall! Great wall decoration! I made molds of the pirate Shadow kit too, and was gonna build 5 of them for a ceiling/wall decoration of them tumbling out of hyperspace into the room. Only built one, and screwed around trying to get the best finish. I ended up covering it in black glitter.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

smercs32118 said:


> Cool Lloyd! I'm happy the thread has re-opened and will try to behave. After 2 weeks in bed, recovering from this surgery, I've pretty much turned into a grouchy old fart, but It's not an excuse for me to go off on anyone, regardless how annoying they are. Let's stick to modeling, that's what the forum is about, and the theme of the thread, not going off on unrelated tangents that have little to do with the subject at hand. A big " Thank You!"
> to Jeff (Griff) for taking the time to calm me down and setting me back on the right path, you "Da Man" as they say. We have some stunning high quality pics of the new Bases coming out soon, but here's a few decent ones for those who have not yet seen the site.
> 
> *>SNIP OF THE IMAGES!<*


Jack/Simon,

That base looks awesome!! Got me a voyager that would look great on that. Really fantastic!!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Base*

Thanks Raist3001! Would you like some cake with that? Just kiddin'...


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

smercs32118 said:


> Would you like some cake with that?


Was I too over enthusiastic


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Was I too over enthusiastic


 Not at all dude, after everybody stops bickering, and sees the potential of a big presentation Base like this, and all the possibilities, they'll get excited too, your just seeing it quicker than others. I have some pre-orders, and if anyone who is a member of this site wants one, I'll give a 10% discount as an extra incentive to get people to see just how cool this display is going to make any model look. We have a professional photography shoot set up, I just don't know when it's all going to get wrapped up, not my dept.. I run the kit factory by myself, but Strange Stuff Studios is sort of a "collective", lots going on right now, screaming, hysterical laughter, sobbing, minor explosions in the Lab, deep thoughts, and a lot of creative people trying to get things focused. It's all new items, Jack and I have been pro-builders for years, but product development and all these new possibilities will take time to sort out, and get them refined. So I appreciate your enthusiasm, and as soon as people take the chance to order one of these, the word will get around that we were right, it's an awesome way to really bring a model to life. These Bases would probably be handy at contests to bring the build a bit of surrounding that augments the impact to the judges. Since they can be customized in many ways, the theme will match the model or prop, and it becomes a diorama display that anyone would be proud of. I am getting one of the first units to arrive here for myself. The Halcyon Lighted Nostromo is going to look unreal on one done in the harsh colors of the LV Planetoid. So if you want to show a little support for a bunch of guys who had a dream of starting their own lines of models and other kits, then buy one, and I'll knock off 10% if you belong to this forum. But if your not interested, no problem, I wouldn't pressure anyone to buy something they don't like or want, only if they really, really want one, then go through the Strange Stuff site and get the earliest castings on this new product. Thanks for the support!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Simon, any plans to offer those bases in a larger size someday ? say for a CD57 ?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Bigger,better,faster.....*

It''s a possibility if demand becomes sustained for a bigger version. Our guys at "Muppet Labs" are always coming up with new concepts. We have some smaller Figure versions in the works. Guess it all depends how well this version fares. We invest a lot creating them, if the demand isn't sustained, there won't be a reason to design anymore, although we have had a good amount of pre-orders so far, time will tell Bert!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am pretty sure those bases will do very well.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> I am pretty sure those bases will do very well.


 Got several pre-orders already, it's going to be a VERY popular item, of this, I have no doubt. It's also a Base choice for some of my builds. Think of the Martian War Machine hovering over one done in Desert style, or a Star Wars Hoth Planet "Battle Scene" with AT-AT's on one done as an "Ice Planet", or even a Flying Sub cruising the Ocean Floor with Sea Vegetation and an Aquatic paint scheme, the possibilites are endless. I'm very excited about doing one for my lighted Nostromo, a real sinister scheme like the "Alien" planetoid LV-426! Take care Bert!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

never thought about a seaview diorama, that would be a great underwater diorama


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Lots of Dioramas! It's big enough to put some pretty big stuff on it, and a bunch of smaller units. I was thinking the Alpha Moon Base kit would be fantastic on this, and add lighting, WOW! The Base I designed was actually a modified version of an actual topographic survey of the Moon done a while back. Converted to CAD per my drawings and mock-ups, and altered to suit our purposes. A Lot of the detail is actual Moon topography, especially the Mountains. I wanted authentic "Off Planet" details, that's how it was done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> And since we're talking Diorama's and somewhat OT w/the B5 Shadowcrabs....
> 
> Did y'all see that one diorama someone made a couple years ago for - I think? - WonderFest? It was a Shadowcrab over Alpha Base from "Space:1999" firing down on the base. Pretty kewel lil' dio! If I can find a link to pics I'll post it here later.


OK Thanks to JohnP posting the link and images, I can now provide you w/what I was on about above: 

The link to the main page at Starship Modeler for WonderFest 2002: http://www.starshipmodeler.com/events/wfest2k2.htm

Images:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The smaller ones are scout ships. The BattleCrab is a very large ship whith long tentacles. Cool Dio! 


Here is a look at the CGI versions bottom side.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> The smaller ones are scout ships. The BattleCrab is a very large ship whith long tentacles. Cool Dio!
> 
> 
> Here is a look at the CGI versions bottom side.


 Yes, I remember the big scary ones! Thanks for the image, very cool....and a little bit frightening...eek!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> OK Thanks to JohnP posting the link and images, I can now provide you w/what I was on about above:
> 
> The link to the main page at Starship Modeler for WonderFest 2002: http://www.starshipmodeler.com/events/wfest2k2.htm
> 
> Images:


 Wow! Griff that's really nicely done, and so much detail! Very talented fellow, exceptional work and a very unique concept, Papa like!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

*24 inch Jupiter 2 kit with lighting - Dropped from Site*

Deleted by Poster


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

I am still waiting for a call back from Norman or Charles at the Robot Factory, or Sci-Fi Metropolis, not a word yet. If I hear anything I will post it. I would like to hear their side of the story as well, always two sides to any story.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Why don't you guys make the patterns and do a Flying Only version of the Jupiter 2/Gemini 12 model as seen in the distant LIS effects shots? 
No gear required, and I'll even do some free consulting on a possible clockwork mechanical solution for the fusion core in it. 
Make it in Vacuuform. It's only about 10" in diameter or so.You could offer a 1:1 scale SPFX prop 
and get it covered in not only the Sci-Fi boards but the Studio scale and Replica Prop Boards. 

I'd even BUY one!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

That's something I'd have to pass over to the vacuform/casting boys to see what their schedule would be. I would speculate on mid-winter on something like that due to the current workload with other projects in the works. Good idea though and appreciate the offer for consultation.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Sfm*

I spoke to Charles this morning, and he is baffled that anyone would have anything negative to say as all orders were filled according to his records. Now if someone has a real gripe or complaint with these guys, contact them directly. We would still like to offer a good 24 inch version of the J2, and theirs looks superior to anything I've seen in some years. 

Since we began competing in the model kit, and after-market kit, marketplace, a lot of strange things have happened, I don't know if this is just more bad press our competitors are generating to sow distrust in potential clients, or if there's a problem we are not aware of. We have had some experiences in which competitors have used pseudonyms and made nasty posts, false claims, and other derogatory statements intended to confuse the model building community. That's not playing fair, but it's impossible to filter out the lies from the truth in an open/public forum.

I will not be a "complaint dept." for SFM, I wanted to sell their kit and offer upgrades for it with their consent. I hope it all works out, and still want to offer this kit on the site, but time will tell.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

> I wanted to sell their kit and offer upgrades for it with their consent. I hope it all works out, and still want to offer this kit on the site, but time will tell.


Jack/Simon, I hope all works out for you guys. I'm rootin' for ya. I'm also sorry to hear about all the strange things happening. I have never spoken to you Simon, but I often speak to Jack, and anyone who has had the pleasure of speaking to him would know full well how honorable the man is, and I can say for sure the same about you. This nasty unfair gameplay by your competitors will surely backfire.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Jack/Simon, I hope all works out for you guys. I'm rootin' for ya. I'm also sorry to hear about all the strange things happening. I have never spoken to you Simon, but I often speak to Jack, and anyone who has had the pleasure of speaking to him would know full well how honorable the man is, and I can say for sure the same about you. This nasty unfair gameplay by your competitors will surely backfire.


 I agree, the more they try to slander and sabotage, the more convinced I am we have a superior line-up that is making them nervous. You know, it's a big world out there, plenty of people who want different things, and have different tastes, so business is blessed with plenty of customers for this fascinating hobby, no need to take the low road at all. I appreciate your supportive words Raist, and Charles has assurred me that things will be resolved one way or another by day's end. As he responded promptly and sounds completely sincere to me, I am going to wait and see how things go. If he is straight with me, as he has been so far, then everything will turn out fine and we will re-post the kit. Much to the dissapointment of our competitors I'm sure.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Sfm*

Well after much ado and conversations with both Charles and Norman at SFM, it seems there are very few people that may have not received their goods in error, your are to contact them through either site to get it worked out. My order arrives this weekend, and all is on the up and up in my opinion. Once I get the kit in, I will do a build-up on it and give my honest opinion. If it's a winner, and I strongly believe it is, I'm sure everyone will be pleased that a good 24 inch J2 is available, I sure will be. If there's anyone that still thinks something is wrong, or feel misled in any way over a transaction with SFM, contact them and get it sorted out. I had no problems reaching them today, they were out of the office for several days. When a dependable supply is on hand, we will re-post the item with a 3-4 week delivery time to cover any delays that do come up when casting is involved. It took me 2 years to get the right team to develop my Terrain Base the way I envisioned it, so that's not unusual.

This kind of reminds me of all the negative posts that have been directed at us since we began Strange Stuff Studios, so this may well be the case here too. I think competition is what makes us strive to do better and better work, it's an absolutely needed component in any creative enterprise, or quality falls, creativity is stunted, and that's not good commerce or model building. The market place is the world, no shortage of enthusiasts out there, so I see no reason all the kit and after-market kit companies, big or small, would need to compete in a subversive way, but I realize this may be naive to hope for.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Sfm*

Well I am not a "happy camper" this morning. The SFM guys did not come through for us, in any shape or form. After weeks of delays, and varied excuses, no kit arrived Monday, as promised, and then funds were to be returned last night, no such thing occurred. At this point I will not work with a company that just doesn't make any sense at all. We will not offer the 24 inch J2, as much as I wanted to, and tried to make it work. I am not going to lower myself to slandering these guys, but I cannot advise anyone to order from them, in my personal opinion, at this time. Sorry If I seemed to be on their side, I just believe in giving everyone the benefit of the doubt, until they really don't deserve it. The frustration level has got to the point where I am not going to pursue this kit anymore. So back to the coveted 12 inch Polar Lights we go, yadayada... :tongue:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Simon, I'm sorry things did not work out. There is nothing worse than empty promises. 

Don't sweat it man. You tried.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Well they called this morning, issued me a refund, and swear that they have a lot of "stuff" that is preventing them from devoting time to production. I was promised a free kit as they want me to promote it as a build-up option on the Kit Factory site, and assure me they want to work with me. The apologized for all the delays, and I am leaving this option open if that kit arrives eventually. I am going to "wait and see", and leave judgement for that time. I just wanted to set the record straight and tell you all what transpired as a result of all this. You can make your own decisions, and I'll post any further happenings when they occur. They scored points refunding my payment, so maybe it's not a lost cause after all, time will tell.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Why do I feel as if I am on a rollar coaster


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Why do I feel as if I am on a rollar coaster


 Life's like that, the older you get, the more variations in up and down you have to ride out, I get freakin' dizzy sometimes!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i can relate to that big time


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Voyager Project*

If anyone's interested, some new pictures of the current Voyager prop reproduction project are now posted on the Workbench page at the Kit Factory site. Some nice light test shots posted, it's starting to take shape!
Here's a glimpse of the current status!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perhaps its time to revisit the Looner Moddles 24" job and make some corrections there?
I'd Suggest:
1. new top.
2. plug for door area
3. after market landing gear
4. Mechanical fusion core/bubble lighting.
5. SPFX Hero style cockpit/figures scrim with lighting.
6. wire support brackets
7. PVC plastic stiffining rings for upper n lower hulls
8. lower open window frame, and lower "Hero Style" lower level cockpit.
9. Space pod dropping mechanism and prebuilt Pods - including working sliding doors!
10. upper hull SLIDING roof hatch kit.


Just my $00.02


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Perhaps its time to revisit the Looner Moddles 24" job and make some corrections there?
> I'd Suggest:
> 1. new top.
> 2. plug for door area
> ...



If LM would update and Improve their version, I'd be happy to give it a shot. From previous experiences with that kit, the Chariot (God Awful!), and the Spindrift, I'm sworn never to build an LM kit again. Nothing personal, just too much a pain to build kits that have too many defects and parts that don't line up. Those kits were created ages ago, and have never been updated, to my knowledge. This is only my opinion, but just about anyone I've had the "LM" discussion with agrees completely. The only kit they make I was relatively happy with was the 24 inch Seaview, which hangs on the ceiling in my studio, that one was decent. That's why I was so "Gung Ho" on getting an improved version of a 24 inch J2, and then refining it some more, I wanted a better big J2 version to offer as a build up on the Kit Factory site. No trying to make them look bad, just wanted something better to work with, simple enough. That's my 2 cents worth on the subject Y3a.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Figures, I post an update and Yahoo Business Websites are screwed up, I've been on the phone waiting for a CSR for 15 minutes already, they kind' suck in my book. Hopefully they will have it fixed soon.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Voyager Project*

Another update posted on the Voyager Project, Primary Saucer Lighting System is on line......


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

fantastic simon, that lighting looks awesom


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Bert! Warp Engines, and the Aft section with open and detailed Shuttle Bay, are next! That's all next week, once all the major sub-assemblies are ready, final assembly begins. Then, after any putty and seam work required, and no light leaks are left, we get to coat it with primer, and start the paint detailing stage. Figure another 2-3 weeks before completion.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

it's looking terrific simon


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon, another masterpiece on the way. 
In the old days of model lighting, it was rough, having to use 40W bulbs, and parts from old B&W tvs.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

all of simons works are masterpieces.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Simon, another masterpiece on the way.
> In the old days of model lighting, it was rough, having to use 40W bulbs, and parts from old B&W tvs.


 In essence, you are correct, LEDS were not yet truly indocrinated as part of our Stage sets, or lighting arrays, back in the early eighties, and we relied heavily on Arc Lighting, Carbon Rod type, the standard Leko and Fernel type lamps, which are still in use to this day. And, a heck of a lot of different size and wattage bulbs that had to be constantly replaced for each and every "take". So in actuality Lloyd, you are entirely correct, I find this new miniature lighting technology aboslutely essential in creating these prop reproductions.


----------

